# Spring Meadows



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Spring Meadows Natural Pet Food

Thoughts?

I saw it in a petstore the other day and decided to buy a pack of the lamb patties as a treat since they haven't had lamb before and I haven't been able to find it in any grocery store. They all seemed to enjoy it, even Ranger who for the first few times he was offered any raw meat would either turn his nose up until it was cooked and bathed in something like ketchup or stand their licking it to death (he now eats any raw meat like a pro). We did have one little mishap though, the boyfriend's parents thought they were regular burger patties and fried one up. lol

It wasn't cheap $24.99 for a pack of 8 1/2lb patties. Boone and Woof, if fed the recommended amount would get 2 patties/day and Ranger would get 3 patties/day, 3.5 patties/day when he's working. So for long tern feeding its out but it was a treat, might try the alpaca next.


----------

